# Need a bit o help w my 5/3/1



## j2048b (Feb 24, 2014)

Ok so restarted boring but big because my conditioning/gpp has slipped! So i got a few q's:

Weak sauce:
Pull ups,
How do u bring these up? Do them everyday? Ss w pull downs? Etc...

I get the 5/3/1 with the progressions but wondered this:

Is it possible to run straight thru it by doing the reps like this:

Mon, tue, wed, all 5 reps then day off
fri, sat, sun, all 3 reps, day off
tue, wed, thur, all 1 reps, take off till sunday, or monday, and 

Add weight and progress for another cycle doing the same thing?

I know its not to be overthought but wanted to know how this set up along w work on pullups would work? 

Just wondering as ive done 5/3/1 in the past and liked it, just thought about this last time, 

Any answers to pull ups and my somewhat crazy 5/3/1 crazy cycle thought?


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 24, 2014)

Are you doing overhand or under hand  pull-ups. It doesn't matter do them what ever way is easiest. I do krock rows as a superset with the 5 sets of 10 on bench day to help with my back. 

If you get the 5/3/1 app from amazon it will tell you how many reps you need to do to beat last week.


----------



## j2048b (Feb 24, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> Are you doing overhand or under hand  pull-ups. It doesn't matter do them what ever way is easiest. I do krock rows as a superset with the 5 sets of 10 on bench day to help with my back.
> 
> If you get the 5/3/1 app from amazon it will tell you how many reps you need to do to beat last week.



Since my pull ups are weak sauce i go thru the gauntlet, amap for underhand, wide grip, closegrip palms facing and pretty much work the pull up bar... I try for at least 2 sets for each hand position...

Never get many, like 5 each hand position for each set it may seem like a lot but its not, i cannot even do a set of 10 consistantly wide grip nor close grip, it blows! 

Ill look at the app! 

I dont have a huge amount of weight for kroc rows but ill give em a shot, 

Thanks man!


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 24, 2014)

When I started out I couldn't do any pull-ups at all. I had to put 1 foot on a chair to take some of the weight away. Also after I couldn't do any more that way I would put a band over the bar and set on the floor and pull down.


----------



## j2048b (Feb 24, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> When I started out I couldn't do any pull-ups at all. I had to put 1 foot on a chair to take some of the weight away. Also after I couldn't do any more that way I would put a band over the bar and set on the floor and pull down.



Ok nice! I got a few bands! I can try that but i guess it would be just like pull downs then right? I plan to put pull downs and pull ups at the end of each session to hopefully bring them up.


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 25, 2014)

Just be careful of over training when you are starting out. Resting all those small muscles is important and if you do just one more rep this week you got stronger.


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 25, 2014)

A few other things I'd like to add. 

I made steady gains every month by keeping the AMAP set in the 8 to 10 rep range and I used about 70-80 % of that for my 5 sets of 10. Every week I tried to add weight to the 5 x 10 sets. Maybe just 5 or 10 pounds for the first 3 sets then drop it back but then the next week try to do all 5 sets with the extra weight. 

I did the month by month progression but when the AMAP set got up to the 12 to 15 range I would double the weight for the next month. Meaning 10 on upper body and 20 on lower body that will bring you back to the 5 to 8 rep range and start working up again. 

Make sure you wear a belt when doing OHP. I learned this the hard way. And learn how to spread the floor when doing OHP. I know it's a move for squats but it will help keep you tight and lock your hips in place, keep your back tight and don't bend your knees. You'll be fooling your self if you try to drive the weight up with you legs. 

Don't be afraid to pm me with questions, I'll be glad to help.


----------



## AlphaM (Feb 25, 2014)

^^^^ good info.


----------



## j2048b (Feb 25, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> A few other things I'd like to add.
> 
> I made steady gains every month by keeping the AMAP set in the 8 to 10 rep range and I used about 70-80 % of that for my 5 sets of 10. Every week I tried to add weight to the 5 x 10 sets. Maybe just 5 or 10 pounds for the first 3 sets then drop it back but then the next week try to do all 5 sets with the extra weight.
> 
> ...



Damn man THANK YOU! Great advice! Ill read this posting again in a few hours and respond better as in busy right now!


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 25, 2014)

AlphaM said:


> ^^^^ good info.



I ran 5/3/1 for 2 years straight before I started aas and loved it.


----------



## Pinkbear (Feb 25, 2014)

I use an app called big lifts 2. Its only 2.99 but comes with great stuff.
Tracks your process
Calculate s your percentages.
You can keep track what week you're on
Has graphs.
Even tells you what plates to load on the bar

Can also choose what 531 you wanna follow.
Big and boring
Body weight
And I forgot the other two


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 25, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> I use an app called big lifts 2. Its only 2.99 but comes with great stuff.
> Tracks your process
> Calculate s your percentages.
> You can keep track what week you're on
> ...



I have big lifts but it's free and does the same stuff. Except I think you have to figure out which plates to put on lol....wtf is that.


----------



## Pinkbear (Feb 25, 2014)

Yeah I had that on my iPhone I guess driod doesn't have it . oh well 2.99 and I don't have to do math? Take my money


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 25, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> Yeah I had that on my iPhone I guess driod doesn't have it . oh well 2.99 and I don't have to do math? Take my money



You should just go to Amazon and buy the app. Then Wendler gets his share.


----------



## j2048b (Feb 25, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> You should just go to Amazon and buy the app. Then Wendler gets his share.



u got a link because i type in 5/3/1 app and all sorts of other stuff and no go! if i remember correctly there was a guy who put one out on amazon a few years agao, and wendler was more than pissed! he commented in the guys reviews and gave him a lashing if i remember correctly?


----------



## Dtownry (Feb 25, 2014)

Wendler says you can do accessory stuff anytime you want just don't go crazy.  Now if pull-ups are your goal knock some pull ups out here and there anytime you can throughout the day, not to failure though.  Rotate grips.

Back when I was a young military man you had to do a shit load of pull ups.  I got one of the bars you put in your doorway and put it in my room.  Anytime I passed through that threshold I would knock out a set.  In a couple months I could do 25 very strict pull ups at about 205 lbs.  

This way you can do pullups in small increments all the time and not interfere with you 5/3/1.  Maybe look into the Boring but big program too.


----------



## j2048b (Feb 25, 2014)

ive got almost all of his 5/3/1 books, and a few extra programs ive found online, the one i liked the most last time i ran it was the big yoke workout by mens fitness, it worked well for me, but currently doing boring but big


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 25, 2014)

J20 said:


> u got a link because i type in 5/3/1 app and all sorts of other stuff and no go! if i remember correctly there was a guy who put one out on amazon a few years agao, and wendler was more than pissed! he commented in the guys reviews and gave him a lashing if i remember correctly?




I think Wendler got that taken care of with Amazon. You have to go to amazon and type in 5/3/1. It's been a while since I did it and I don't have an android phone any more. If I remember right you have to download the amazon App Store first then you can get the app. I got the pro one I think it was a few bucks. 


One other thing I do is 1 or 2 sets of 20 with 135 of yesterday's heavy lift.  Does that make sense? Mean in I squat on Monday and bench on Tues. So on tues before I start benching I put on 135 and squat a set of 20. Do the same on the other days  for yesterday's lift.


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 25, 2014)

J20 said:


> ive got almost all of his 5/3/1 books, and a few extra programs ive found online, the one i liked the most last time i ran it was the big yoke workout by mens fitness, it worked well for me, but currently doing boring but big



Boring but big worked great for me. Except for dead lifts , my form sucks so doing 5 sets of 10 the wrong way wasn't going to help. For it to really work your form has to be right.


----------



## Dtownry (Feb 26, 2014)

The deadlifts...walk away and regrip.  As long as that takes and crappy as it sounds it is good practice.

I am going to run boring but big again soon.  Always liked that program.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Feb 27, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> When I started out I couldn't do any pull-ups at all. I had to put 1 foot on a chair to take some of the weight away. Also after I couldn't do any more that way I would put a band over the bar and set on the floor and pull down.



oh my, you have came a long way s4l lol.


----------



## j2048b (Feb 27, 2014)

Yeah doing well so far repped out a bit on deads but only had a smith machine at work so had to up the weight a bit, man i loose strength so fast its not even funny! Got to stick to this for a long time again! Oh well injuries suck and hope i do t get any more this go round!


----------

